# Retrofit: Door Puddle & Warning Lights



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

This guide will show how to retrofit door puddle and red warning lights to your TT:










Parts needed:
8J0947409A - White LED light (puddle lights) x2 - £15.32 each + VAT
8W0971832 - Flat two pin connector (male) (for puddle lights) x2 - £2.88 each + VAT
000979009E - Wire set with square pins x2 (4 pins) - £3.04 each + VAT (or TE 963715-1)

6Y0947411 - Red incandescent light housing (warning lights) x2 - (I got 4 for £8.35)
501/W5W Bulb/LED x2 - (or included with housing in above link)
893971632 - Flat two pin connector (male) (for warning lights) x2 - £1.95 each + VAT (I got 5 for £2.28)
000979133E - Wire set with clamp pins x2 (4 pins) - (or included with connectors in above link)

000979009E - Wire set with square pins (for door modules) - x2 (3 pins) - £3.04 each + VAT
Wire x 5m (single core)

Cable ties
Cloth tape
Heatshrink
Soldering iron etc.

Fitting
Firstly remove the door card following this guide: http://lz7w.blogspot.co.uk/2015/03/door ... witch.html

Start with the passenger door loom as is slightly simpler as it doesn't involve any soldering (prefacelift pins):










To connect the pin into the door module, cut off the cable tie, use a small screwdriver release the small clip and slide out the inside. The pins are numbered on the plastic housing.

Before cutting holes for the lights in the door card, refit the connector and connect back to the door module. Code the door module as described below and ensure that the lights are functioning properly (ie. only come on when the door is opened).

If all is OK, the next step is to cut holes for the lights to slot into. The red warning light is simple, as the existing reflector can be popped out. I found I had to very slightly trim the hole so that the new light would fit in. It should be a secure fit so that it doesn't rattle, and also so that water can't easily leak in.

The puddle light is trickier, as there will be no existing hole. If the car is S-line, there will be an inset space for it, otherwise you will need to measure out where it should go, as per my V6. They should be located midway across the width of the door card, and about 35mm behind the point at which the lower speaker grille stops - green line here:










Despite that, I still managed to measure mine wrongly, but as long as it is in that area and the same on both doors, it will be fine. As the plastic is quite thick, the best way to start is by drilling a series of small holes around the outline:










Then cut through them with a sharp knife until it is neat. Trim small amounts at a time so that the light fits tightly. As my car doesn't have the indentation, I trimmed a small amount of material from the edge so it could fit more flatly, although clearance doesn't seem to be a problem. I also trimmed a small triangle from one side, as the LED lights have a ridge there:










One both the lights are in place, the last step is to secure the wiring. Use cable ties to hold them to existing looms. Self adhesive cable tie mounts are useful for the warning light, as there is no existing wiring on the passenger door:










Refit the door card and test it out. You may find that some of the clips broke when removing it. If so, the part number is 6Q0868243 and I got a set of 10 for £3.25.

The drivers side is almost exactly the same, except with pin 2 of the door module. Pin 2 is already taken, so you will need to splice into it and solder the new wire to it (prefacelift pins):










Use a knife to cut away some insulation, wrap the new wire around it and solder. To keep it neat and insulated, wrap some heatshink around the join. I wrapped all my new looms in cloth tape so that they don't rattle and to match the OEM looms.

Coding
42-Door Elec, Driver
52-Door Elec, Passenger

Add 64 (Door Exit/Warning Light installed) to existing coding on each










This guide for the A3 was also useful, as much of it is very similar: http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/my ... hts.58244/


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just to add :

This is for prefacelift cars ONLY

for facelift cars it's pins 18 & 19

Another note is that the oem led are : 
A, expensive 
B, crap light

After market units on eBay are half the price and twice as bright, you don't need the pins either as they come with there own plug and wire to connect too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary K (Oct 17, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> Just to add :
> 
> This is for prefacelift cars ONLY
> 
> ...


I have a red/yellow already in pin 18 is this correct?

2009/59 'facelift' TDi


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

In both doors? The ground pin might be shared with other door components as described above so you might need to splice into it. Do you have a multimeter?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sounds like you have pre facelift door modules 
Then you need pins 1&2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary K (Oct 17, 2016)

am I looking to insert the two pins into

a) the grey plug attached to the door card, 32 pin, all same size

b) the black plug with 18 small pins and 2 large


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

32 pin plug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary K (Oct 17, 2016)

ReTTro fit said:


> 32 pin plug
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ah cheers

that might explain it!

(I've PM'd you on this as well, not sure they arrived, I'm still on for what we mentioned before, maybe over Christmas depending what you're doing?)


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

in my TTS 2008 MY09 the pins used were 18 and 19, not 1 & 2 as stated above for pre-facelift cars.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You have facelift door modules then mate 
2009 was the change over

I too have a prefacelift with facelift modules

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

This has just reinforced my next mod! Cheers guys!
Do you wanna sell your spare red door marker lights MT? :wink:


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

-:[KM said:


> :-":2tuow3uq]This has just reinforced my next mod! Cheers guys!
> Do you wanna sell your spare red door marker lights MT? :wink:


Here's what I ordered. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152019596947

Mainly for the wiring looms and the red warning lights. Obviously enough to do 2 tt's.

If you're on an old Cecm then you will still need a different pin for the plug.

The led footwell lights didn't work due to an error. Replaced with some 18 smd lights. I also put these in the bottom of the doors. And the glove box and boot.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131413304905

All in all for the tt it cost £47. Then I fitted the spare looms to my a6.

If any near Gloucestershire needs a hand doing this let me know. I can do the coding too.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

-:[KM said:


> :-":1ng065te]Do you wanna sell your spare red door marker lights MT? :wink:


I've sent you a PM


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

rizo9 said:


> I also put these in the bottom of the doors. And the glove box and boot.


If you have any spare, try the twin boot light mod, it helps a lot

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p7091545


----------



## rizo9 (Jun 16, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> rizo9 said:
> 
> 
> > I also put these in the bottom of the doors. And the glove box and boot.
> ...


I almost did this but used all 6 of my lights in the car. Had to order 2 more for the a6.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Thanks to all that have helped here. A very good mod indeed.
Does anyone have perchance, any info on fitting to a 2010 A5 2.0 Diesel? The chap across the road wants them now! It's the pin numbers I'm after on the door plug...


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

-:[KM said:


> :-":hke0rn1y]Thanks to all that have helped here. A very good mod indeed.
> Does anyone have perchance, any info on fitting to a 2010 A5 2.0 Diesel? The chap across the road wants them now! It's the pin numbers I'm after on the door plug...


Maybe this will help although not confirmed by the poster

http://www.a5oc.com/forums/audi-a5-s5-t ... ost1294265


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

MT-V6 said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":2pccc237]Thanks to all that have helped here. A very good mod indeed.
> ...


Can't see a link or anything! Is it because I'm viewing on an iPhone chap?
Thanks for your help though. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I seemed to forget the link, I've just added it to the post


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi, I'm fitting these to my car but i'm a bit stumped on wiring. I've got the plug apart and looking at pin1 theres a brown/blue wire there pin 2 is empty. Am i correct in thinking i have to tap into the brown wire of pin 1 ?

My car is a 08 2008btw

Cheers

Charles


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Yes. That's right. 
The brown is the return and, once activated, pin 2 is the feed current.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Only on the drivers door

The passenger door will have both pins empty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

theres no pin on the module if i connect to pin 1


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

gadgetboy38 said:


> theres no pin on the module if i connect to pin 1


???

Pin 1 won't have a ground wire connected in passanger door, you need to add pin rather than tap wire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

ReTTro fit said:


> gadgetboy38 said:
> 
> 
> > theres no pin on the module if i connect to pin 1
> ...


Sorry i mean theres no male pin on the door module for the plug to connect to. I used 18/19 which worked.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That means you have the later door modules

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

ReTTro fit said:


> That means you have the later door modules
> 
> I think they were replaced under warranty
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

I was hoping to do this at the weekend for my wifes TT - just the puddle lights. Now PhotoBucket has stopped the viewing of images, can anyone embed the images. If need be you can zip them up and email them to me - just the wiring part that I need and the VCDS settings.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Maybe it's just me, but all your pictures on my side look like this and there's no link to whatever you posted. And that goes for everyone on this post who put up a picture.

Any chance you can just upload your pictures directly into the post? Or is it me, unable to see what' s posted?

.


----------



## QS Luke (Jul 13, 2013)

Basically Photobucket fucked the world over... Just use Imgur instead.


----------



## RT4 (Feb 8, 2017)

Photobucket stopped supporting pictures embedded to other sites unless you sign up for some expensive account through them.

One workaround would be right clicking the picture and selecting "Open in new tab" This will load the photobucket link and show you the picture in another tab.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I need to reupload them, I do this one now

In the mean time I highly recommend this Chrome extension https://chrome.google.com/webstore/deta ... fnflicjjgj


----------



## dadsincharge (May 9, 2016)

Many thanks - Only just seen this so will try next weekend instead.


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Do you need all the lights plugged in for it to work on one side? e.g passenger

Only have the warning lights at the moment... and pinched the vanity light for checking purposes...

All I get is an error code... coded up with VCDS by adding 64 to the existing code.

I have a pre facelift (2008) car... so wired up to pins 1&2.... just get an electrical error code.
Going to try again once the LED's turn up... hopefully not going to be a ball ache!

Will dig out my multimeter in case of dodgy wiring!

Any way of checking door modules? Mine end in a suffix D... which were discontinued in 2010


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Try pins 18&19 
Sounds like you have the later door modules

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veeeb (Apr 17, 2016)

Good shout!

Checked the door module, only pin 1 was wired... nothing in 2. So re-wired to 18 and 19 and all is good... though was stumped as my car is a 2008 so clearly a pre-facelift... previous owner may have had work done??

Just waiting for 'quattro' puddle lights to turn up now.

Cheers!


----------



## misTTeree (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi All,
Although a newbie on this site and a recent TT owner, I was surprised how few little things - like puddle lights are not included as standard!
I wanted to say a big thank you to MT V6 & ReTTro fit for their posts [smiley=dude.gif] , after ordering a set of lights which included the looms from ebay, it only took me around 45 mins to fit.
Also have VCDS, which allowed me to code the doors.
Next job will be footwell and under seat lights, but only when it's dry outside! 
Thanks again


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad it helped

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chrislam (May 28, 2019)

Hi guys, followed this and have done everything and have finally sorted my
Puddle, warning and footwell lights! Thanks for all the info!
Cheers, Chris.

Also did a little mod for leds to illuminate the door pockets wired into the window switch lighting wire.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good work, I plan to for ones in the door pocket at some point too. What light fitting did you use?


----------



## chrislam (May 28, 2019)

Hi MT-V6,

I actually used the removed warning reflectors and hot glued the below led strips into the back of them then hard wired them to the switch illumination wire (I think it was blue) and the nearest brown earth wire. Works a treat! I had to cut out a hole for them to fit into in the top edge of the door pocket.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2992839416

Still having trouble with the footwell lights, just don't seem to work with 2 led units. The driver side is a lovely LED but to make it work I have to fit the standard incandescent bulb in the passenger footwell. Can't seem to figure it out and have trawled these forums to find and answer!

This is the LED unit I have installed:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre ... 2736590645


----------



## chrislam (May 28, 2019)

Ok, figured it out for the footwell lights. All this time the loom I made was in series!!! Duh!!! No wonder they were dim! All sorted, parallel wired and work a treat! Have done away with the footwell Dis and have wired them into the lights so they are on when the headlamps are on. Looks great.

Question, which pin out on the cem is the one for the dials/button/window switch illumination? At the minute the foot well lights don't dim with the rest of the interior and I'd like them to as I wired them straight from the head lamp dash switch. I look forward to hearing any suggestions.

Also just bought some little 3mm red leds to do an interior door pull illumination mod next week.


----------



## chrislam (May 28, 2019)

All done guys! Figured out the dimming link and have spent a whole day wiring what I can only describe as a circus!!


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Question.

Ref Coding
42-Door Elec, Driver
52-Door Elec, Passenger
Add 64 (Door Exit/Warning Light installed) to existing coding on each

Is this all that's required or do I then need to go in via long code and change the "Bit" to turn them on or off ?

I've been reading up on coding and it's doing my head in. Just when I think I have it, I don't... On the Bit section, some times it's Bit 7 you change from 0-1 and others it's Bit 6. I'm confused?


----------



## chrislam (May 28, 2019)

Hi, I just did this yesterday to my wife's A3, all you have to do is increase the code by 64, mine was at 560 so went to 624.

This instantly activated the warning lights as long as they are in the correct pin out on the connector block to the winder mechanism.

Hope this helps.


----------



## idbpalacei (Jun 1, 2017)

Is it possible to fit these (puddle lights) to a 2008 TTS. 
My car doesn`t have lights at bottom of door but blank indentation as though door 
could be cut and lights could be placed and wired in
Cheers
Ian


----------



## chrislam (May 28, 2019)

Hi Ian,

Please see the first pages of this thread it describes exactly what to do. I had the same indents and cut them out with a dremmel to fit the puddle lights in mine.

Cheers, Chris.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

andys_tts said:


> Question.
> 
> Ref Coding
> 42-Door Elec, Driver
> ...


Do you see something different in your coding screen to the one I posted in the first post? I.e. not a pop up bubble with numbers to add for each option? It sounds like you are seeing a long coding pop up with bytes and bits to tick?


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

MT-V6 said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> > Question.
> ...


Sorry, it was two separate questions.

1. _Is this all that's required or do I then need to go in via long code and change the "Bit" to turn them on or off ?_
This makes sense now, thanks.

2. (On another note) _ I've been reading up on coding and it's doing my head in. Just when I think I have it, I don't... On the Bit section, some times it's Bit 7 you change from 0-1 and others it's Bit 6. I'm confused. _
I haven't purchased the VCDS yet but have been reading up to see if I can understand it all before laying out £220.00


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

andys_tts said:


> I haven't purchased the VCDS yet but have been reading up to see if I can understand it all before laying out £220.00


Andy, to be honest it would be best to just buy it and use it. You'll pick it up in no time. You don't need to comit any changes you make, and you can make a note of any codes prior to changing it, before hitting the 'do it' button, so you can always revert back.


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> andys_tts said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't purchased the VCDS yet but have been reading up to see if I can understand it all before laying out £220.00
> ...


Yep, think you're right. I'll do that. Cheers ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## idbpalacei (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi Ian,

Please see the first pages of this thread it describes exactly what to do. I had the same indents and cut them out with a dremmel to fit the puddle lights in mine.

Cheers, Chris.[/b]

Hi Chris yep sorry totally misread related to my car. It`s quite a lot more involved than i first thought so may give it miss at the mo 
Best
Ian


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Does anyone know if this can be coded using Carista? I have bought projector lights but don't have access to VCDS or VAGCOM


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Not doable with Carista I found someone online that could code it for me. 
Now have OBDeleven and looks to me very doable with that but don't quote me though as I'm new to it myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

I am getting some resets done by someone this week for my roof and wondered if you can code in the puddle lights before they are retrofitted? Then once wired in they will work as plug and play? I can't get them fitted before I take it in for the codes and would save me two trips.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yep you can. No dash faults for these, just fault codes in the modules. Next time you get a scan they would show, but can just be cleared


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Great news!! And out of interest, would these looms from eBay work?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-A1-A3-A ... 890.l49292


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They look suitable, that guy is well trusted on the Audi Sport forum

Hard to tell from the photo by different connectors are needed for LED or non-LED lights for the puddle lights, so make sure you ask for the type that you want. My guide is for the LED type

There are no LED versions of the red warning lights though


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Brilliant. I have bought projector lights, so they project the TTS logo, so I am assuming these are LED


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Probably, if you post a photo of the connector I can confirm

Or if they are Audi, the part number will do


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Thank you. Here is a photo of the connector.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Looks like the non-LED type of connector, eg 893 971 632 https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-vol ... 893971632/


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The projector light units pictured have both types of socket, one above the other. Either can be used.


----------



## chriscapon (Feb 13, 2013)

Perfect! Thank you for your help


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

tttony said:


> The projector light units pictured have both types of socket, one above the other. Either can be used.


Good point, I didn't notice that. Not seen that before


----------



## TT-Yose (Apr 10, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> This guide will show how to retrofit door puddle and red warning lights to your TT:
> 
> View attachment 6
> 
> ...


I have been trying to install these lights on my 2008 model but can't get them to work. 
Coding is ok and I have a fault code saying electrical fault in circuit. 
I have tried connecting the new loom to pins 1&2 and also 18&19 but still no joy. 
one thing I did notice is that although there is a wire already in pin 2 of the existing loom there is nothing for it to connect to on the module itself.
Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What door modules do you have? The part numbers

Not heard of the modules missing the puddle light pins before


----------



## Bufford (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys, i want to upgrade my car with door lights and found cheap ones on aliexpess.
Do you think theyll fit ?

Audi TT Facelift (2011)


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

They should do, not LED though if that matters to you. The fitting and coding will be the same


----------



## Bufford (Feb 28, 2021)

MT-V6 said:


> They should do, not LED though if that matters to you. The fitting and coding will be the same


Thats fine, thank you!

i also bought LED lights with rings.


----------



## Bufford (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey guys, great guide thank you! 
I successfully installed the lights on my audi tt 2011 yesterday. 

Do you know, how to retrofit the footwell light ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bufford said:


> Do you know, how to retrofit the footwell light ?


See this http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopi ... 3#p7268273


----------



## Gas man (5 mo ago)

gadgetboy38 said:


> Hi, I'm fitting these to my car but i'm a bit stumped on wiring. I've got the plug apart and looking at pin1 theres a brown/blue wire there pin 2 is empty. Am i correct in thinking i have to tap into the brown wire of pin 1 ?
> 
> My car is a 08 2008btw
> 
> ...


Hi,I’ve got the same problem as you,did you slice into brown and blue wire and did it work thanks Ed


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Gas man said:


> Hi,I’ve got the same problem as you,did you slice into brown and blue wire and did it work thanks Ed


What age is your car and did you see the replies to that message?


----------



## Gas man (5 mo ago)

MT-V6 said:


> What age is your car and did you see the replies to that message?


2008 ,my problem is drives door pin 1 has brown and blue in it and passenger door pin 1 snd pin 2 are free but door module has no male pin on it,do i use 18 and 19 and splice in to brown snd blue on drivers door for ground please help thanks Ed


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

In that case you will need pins 18 and 19 as the pins changed in June 2007 (and again in June 2010)

Pin 18 > positive, empty in both doors
Pin 19 > ground, splice into existing wire if present, else add new pin to connector


----------



## Gas man (5 mo ago)

Thank you so much


----------

